# I'm back!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi budgies and other birdies, 

I'm back home after my holidays and delighted to tell you that I'm still called Noah and my mom and dad are still called mom and dad 

I had lots of fun on my big adventure and I kept all the vets and vet nurses on their toes  my mom phoned every 4 days to check in on me and my emergency contact even came to visit  

Even though I wasn't at the fancy 'married' party, I still dressed up for the Occassion and sent my mom and dad a telegram. I partied hard with all the other birdies that were on their holidays though and I got up to all sorts of mischief  

The nurses and vets gave me lots of attention and were particularly impressed with my ability to run upside down really quickly  I provided lots of entertainment for them and received lots of treats and pampering including a pedicure  

I couldn't believe my eyes this morning when I was escorted out to reception and my mom and dad were there waiting for me! I thought I was seeing things and forgot all about my usual nippy behaviour with fingers and I let my mom scritch under my beak and around my face  i was so happy to see them and made lots and lots of sounds sharing all my news with them  

I had a fun trip experiencing all sorts of adventures but I'm really glad to be home exploring my own territory and when I arrived earlier there was a giant raspberry waiting for me


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome back Noah we all missed you


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh how amazing I bet you were more than happy to see you Mum and Dad waiting there for you Noah You were very brave and even though you had fun I bet you are so glad you are back in your own house where you know what is happening and where everything is. And A Raspberry for you, could life get any better I ask ? welcome home Noah we have missed your cute little face and hearing all about the mischief you get up to.:budgie:


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome home, Noah! Bet you're a bit more red now after eating your giant raspberry


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome back Noah. I am glad you had fun while you were on holidays. I told you mom and dad would still be mom and dad. I bet you kept everyone on their toes. And what a lucky boy to get a large raspberry. My Fat Boy (dog) just tried to say hello and welcome back but he is not very good at typing so all that he put in was --------------, so I will say welcome back for him.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome back,cute little Noah!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hello, darling Noah!
We've all missed you! :hug:

We're glad you had fun on your holiday and am sure you are really happy to be back with your Mom and Dad in your own home now. 

We bet you enjoyed your giant raspberry and are still telling your Mom and Dad about all your adventures.

Please stop by and show us some updated pictures of yourself soon!

The FaeryBee Flock
Skipper, Scooter and Sparky
Pedro, Poppy and Peachy*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome back Noah...


----------

